# Shine your light.



## TanjaToro (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess this is the thread to brag about yourself lol Im not signed or anything, but I recently uploaded a few videos on YT and I would love to hear a feedback from yall. Check me out - just type in YT Tanja Toro.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I have nothing to say, except it's obvious you enjoy singing so have fun with it.


----------

